# How many crew were on the Ross Tiger?



## xelah11 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm researching the Ross Tiger/ sidewinder trawlers like it in the 1960s-70s and am trying to figure out how many crew it would usually take on a trip and what roles those crew members had. I've found some websites that say 12 and some that say 20 men. Which one is accurate?
The positions on board I have so far are:
Skipper 1
First Mate 1
Second Mate 1
Third Hand 1
Chief Engineer 1
Second Engineer 1
Decky Cook 1
Galley Boy 1
Radio Operator 1
Deck Hands 2
Decky Learner 1

This makes 12, but have I missed any out? Is it actually 20? Any help would help me out loads, thanks!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Have asked my friends on Trawlerphotos site and will revert if answer received.

This seems a familiar request, did you ask it last year too??

geoff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Right,asked an expert,he reckoned between 11 and 14 on 'Cat' boats.
Skipper or Mate usually did R/O job.

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#1 . Pretty sure Ross Tiger would not normally have carried a radio operator as she mainly worked in the North Sea.

John T


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

I would do away with the Second Mate and the Galley Boy and add 2 additional Deckhands to make 4 in total. 
Shouldn't there be an engine room rating? (Edit)
Howsoever, customs differ.

Keith


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Whoops, missed that one. Yes, no "2nd Mate" on Grimsby trawlers. Also, I think they would have needed more that 2 deckhands. I think there may be a website for Ross Tiger and it will probably give crewing details there.

John T


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

John.......There are several websites relating to this vessel but none state crew numbers. My contact,an ex trawler man,says that at that time some vessels carried extra men as there was a per capita bonus paid for doing so...by the Government to aid employment.

Geoffl


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#7 . The trawler owners would have loved that, Geoff.

John T


----------

